# Getting broacom-sta (BCM43XG) to connect to a WPA/TKIP AP

## 86me

Starting a new thread because this seems like an ongoing issue. I am running linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 kernel.

The card identifies itself via lspci -vv as "01:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)"

In order to rename the device from eth1 to wlan0, I had to change "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules"

from:

```

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4329 (wl)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:23:69:db:e3:6d", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

```

to:

```

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4329 (wl)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:23:69:db:e3:6d", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="wlan0"

```

Make sure that KERNEL stays set to "eth*" and only NAME is changed. Otherwise udev will overwrite the rule.

From LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP unavailable in kernel > 2.6.30, I can confirm that enabling (*) Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) ->  "Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection" and "IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)" enables CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP/CCMP/TKIP in kernel config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y
> 
> CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y
> ...

 

These options appear in the .config file, but not in menuconfig.

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg |grep -i crypt

  gives me 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    2.686799] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
> 
> [    2.686800] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'
> ...

 

After reboot.

This allows broadcom-sta "wl" drivers to connect to a WPA/TKIP AP via wpa_supplicant. 

At the moment dhcpcd is returning a junk ip until I kill the process and re-run it. I remember seeing a configuration option somewhere that will delay dhcp long enough to get a real IP.

Another issue that I am having is getting conky to display the wireless bar and essid as a normal user. Things work as expected when conky is run as root. This was never an issue with ndiswrapper.

----------

